# Best way to get Lemon EO to stick?



## sunset2burst (Dec 13, 2012)

I researched that I should mix the lemon EO with a tbsp of cornstarch per lb soap I am making.

*Also when we say per pound of soap does that mean per lb of the initial oils (starting oils, base oils, whats the correct term for these oils?!) Or per lb of oils plus lye water? 
*
Other sites suggesting mixing the lemon EO with corstarch and a little of the starting oil then adding it back to the oil mixture before adding lye water.  *Any other tips on helping Lemon EO stick?*

CP btw.

Thanks guys!


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Dec 13, 2012)

I add lemon at .9 ounces per pound of oil/fat and I add after I reach trace on CP and right before I pour on HP
the weight of the oil is before adding the lye
and I add it straight holds fine for me
two things about lemon 
Strong Photo Sensitizer I would not use it on face in the day time would be okay at night 
and it tends to have a low-flashpoint check what yours is before adding it to the soap


----------



## lsg (Dec 13, 2012)

Mix some litsea cubeba with your lemon oil and add a little cosmetic clay to your soap.  The usual maximum amount for e.o.s is 1 ounce per pound of oils used in the recipe.


----------



## judymoody (Dec 13, 2012)

I use folded (5x) lemon EO from New Directions Aromatics.  Sticks just fine.  You can combine with litsea cubeba or lemongrass EO or a smidge of patchouli if you want even more staying power.


----------



## Genny (Dec 13, 2012)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I use folded (5x) lemon EO from New Directions Aromatics.  Sticks just fine.  You can combine with litsea cubeba or lemongrass EO or a smidge of patchouli if you want even more staying power.




I'm going to ditto this.  Folded lemon or folded citrus eo's stick beautifully.


----------



## Lindy (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the folded citrus EO's as well.  For lemon use lemongrass or litsea cubea as suggested.  I also like to use clay to anchor.

Do watch your percentages though because at 5 - 6 % you are really looking at risking phototoxicity....


----------



## walkinwounded (Jan 26, 2013)

I support the folded citrus, it is the way to go.
I also read somewhere that if you mix clay in your EO's, like a tsp, the silica in the clay absorbs some EO which help it stay around longer, although I have never did a comparison as I like clay in my soap for colour, texture, and feel it adds to the lather as well as mild exfoliation. For these reasons I always add clay to my EO's and then add to soap process believing its true.
I also read that using citrus EO's in HP soap hold better because they never have to go through the "Lye Monster" which degrades their stability, just what I read, again I never did a comparison, but it makes sense to a homecrafter " not professional" like me. And I usually always HP these days.

Adding Middle notes and Base notes to an EO combination help as well, like Patchoulli to orange, Lemongrass to Lime, Grapefriut to Rosewood, etc etc.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 26, 2013)

judymoody said:


> I use folded (5x) lemon EO from New Directions Aromatics.  Sticks just fine.  You can combine with litsea cubeba or lemongrass EO or a smidge of patchouli if you want even more staying power.



This is pretty much what I do, too, and I have soaps that are > than a year old and still smell nice and citrusy. I will say that I do add about 2 teaspoons of clay/lb of oils, but I do that mostly for am"slip" to my lather, not to anchor scent, but I suppose it could also be helping the "stick" as well.


----------



## green soap (Jan 26, 2013)

Great pointers.  Use folded lemon EO, add a middle note and base note, anchor with corn starch and or clay.  We have a swap going that will examine the effects of different anchoring schemes, clay, salt, starch, glycerin....do they really work?

The only other things I can add is to soap cooler, and try to prevent gel.  I do this, and many times I get partial gel.  For citrus I like this since it tells me at least part of the soap did not gel.  Partial gel with a spoon swirl actually looks pretty cool sometimes.  Even without swirls, partial gel looks like the citrus fruit inside the soap.  If you can prevent gel completely then even better.


----------

